# Hunting trainers in the south



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kim Trafton trained a friend's hunt test dog befor she moved her base to Georgia- they were very, very happy. http://www.turtlecreeksportingdogs.com/


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

So you just leave the dog with them?


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> Anyone know of any hunting trainers that hold classes for beginners in south carolina or georgia?


The best way I know of to learn is with a training club. A quick search of the club list at Working Retriever Central shows several in SC. You can access the list right here:

http://www.working-retriever.com/webdatabase/user_search.html

Good luck!


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Sandlapper GRC used to have beginning field training classes. If there were enough interest to do it again, they probably would.

As far as other training groups/pros, there are a number in the area. Can you be a little more specific about geography?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

South Carolina, East coast side


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> Anyone know of any hunting trainers that hold classes for beginners in south carolina or georgia?


Your best bet is to look for your local AKC or HRC Hunt Test Club. Most clubs have internal training groups and they're usually welcoming of new people.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I really want to do team building rather than send the dog off


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As Jill suggested Kim Trafton is top notch. I believe you can either leave the dog or she will train you and the dog. But she is probably not real close or doable to you.
Snadlapper GRC would be my next suggestion to contact. Here is a link to their website. http://www.sgrc.org/
They could probably also hep you find "That" dog for you and a little closer than British Columbia, Canada. And this coming from a guy in Jersey who got is last puppy in Florida:doh:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We don't much care about the distance of the puppy, Dad is actually really excited to go with me to get it.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> As Jill suggested Kim Trafton is top notch. I believe you can either leave the dog or she will train you and the dog. But she is probably not real close or doable to you.
> Snadlapper GRC would be my next suggestion to contact. Here is a link to their website. http://www.sgrc.org/
> They could probably also hep you find "That" dog for you and a little closer than British Columbia, Canada. And this coming from a guy in Jersey who got is last puppy in Florida:doh:


Hey now! Nothing wrong with going to British Columbia to get a puppy. My BC pup is (some days) worth all that travel.

That said, definitely contact Sandlapper folks. Most of the Sandlapper field folks I know are in the middle part of the state, though, but probably know some folks further down east. Suzi Gatipon, the current president does field stuff. You should also try the Palmetto Retriever Club: www.palmettoretrieverclub.com , the Carolinas Retriver Assn http://retrievers.netfirms.com/index.htm, the Cooper River Retriever Club http://crrcsc.com/index.php

Might be worthwhile to contact some pros in any case. You may want to send your pup off later, so it would be good to get to know them and they would probably have recommendations of clients you could contact and get in on a training group.

I have heard good things about Chris Bishop and Daniell Pellicci: www.thegoosepond.com and www.blackfootkennels.com.

Others in the area: Coastal Carolina http://home.earthlink.net/~ccrkennels/ Cedar Swamp http://www.cedarswampretrievers.com/, Swift Creek http://www.swiftcreekkennel.com/


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

My family considers travelling to be a "bonding experience" one christmas they up and decided that we would spend 24 hours in the car together to go see a football game, I tried to suffocate my brother with my pillow (subconsciously in my sleep) but it was good fun.

I will look into the trainers mentioned thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Kim Trafton has been training and titling my dogs in field events since 2000. I totally trust her. She doesn't teach classes but sometimes holds training days and opens them to interested people who want to come throw birds for each other and learn a bit- sometimes someone will be teaching puppy table manners, sometimes someone else will be working with the kids, and someone else will be doing bird boy training. And pot luck dinner around a fire- lots of fun! She specializes in training conformation bred Goldens in field and obedience. A little niche that is helping to preserve our precious breed's bird abilities! 
Obviously I am one of her biggest fans,and would suggest you talk to her about a puppy and it's training.
Robin Bowen


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Tatnall said:


> Swift Creek http://www.swiftcreekkennel.com/


I don't know about the others, but can say wonderful things about Swift Creek Kennel. They've trained multiple dogs my family has owned. We got a black lab from them that was incredible, and their training was absolutely superb!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions.


----------

